# Spinning down system disk



## Magnesik (Mar 10, 2010)

I have small home router on freebsd. Is it possible to spin down system disk (ata) by atacontrol? If it's possible it will be safe and will it not spin up after some time?


----------



## aragon (Mar 11, 2010)

See atacontrol(8).

I also find it best to remove atrun and save-entropy from crontab to minimise disk access at idle.


----------



## gcooper@ (Mar 21, 2010)

Using sync(8) beforehand would be smart though, right... otherwise you might get some unhappy half-baked inodes :\?

atacontrol(8) will also change to camcontrol(8) in the future for ahci enabled devices as per the work that mav@ and scottl@ are doing in the ata(4) area. That probably won't be backported to 8.x, but it will probably be in 9.x.


----------



## mav@ (Mar 21, 2010)

gcooper@ said:
			
		

> atacontrol(8) will also change to camcontrol(8) in the future for ahci enabled devices as per the work that mav@ and scottl@ are doing in the ata(4) area. That probably won't be backported to 8.x, but it will probably be in 9.x.



It is going to change for all ATA devices, not just AHCI. And it is already backported to 8-STABLE, but indeed probably won't be enabled by default in 8.x.


----------



## gcooper@ (Mar 21, 2010)

Ohhh.... ok ...


----------

